

Show HN: Roundio – Instant overview over what people posted to any location - d3vc47
http://roundio.com/?hn2

======
d3vc47
NB: We posted a link to this project some months ago, which at that stage
required a signup. Resubmitting since we have now opened up most of the
application to everybody, except the create-account-in-order-to-contribute
and-get-notifications-on-things part. There´s also quite a few improvements
done to the design and general GUI. We hope people like the
changes/modifications we´ve done!

